# مساعدة ضرورية (عاجل)في job safety analysis



## مودي8393 (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته....

إخواني محتاج منكم خدمة صغيرة. أبي منكم نماذج لتحليل خطوات العمل الآمنة job safety analysis في أعمال الإنشاءات سواء عن اللحام أو السقالات أو الروافع أو العمل في الحفر و غيرها . الله يخليكم ضروري اللي عنده يفيدني.

لأني مطلوب مني اعملها بس انا ما اخذت دورات في الموضوع هذا. و أنا عندي النموذج فاضي و أخذت عنه فكره بسيطة بس ودي اشوف أمثلة حية لهذا النموذج لأن الأمثلة راح تفهمني الموضوع اكثر.

الله يعطيكم العافي و يرزقكم الجنة يا رب.


----------



## safety113 (18 أبريل 2010)

الملفات موجودة بالفعل على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186242.html

وبالتوفيق


----------



## مودي8393 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله أف خير أخوي و يعطيك العافية


----------

